# A9 Prototype in the wild: 72 MP



## ahsanford (May 12, 2016)

I find it spectacularly dubious that a field testing model would have specs badged right on it like this, but here you go:

http://petapixel.com/2016/05/12/man-spotted-72mp-sony-prototype-a9-wild/

So either this is a deliberate leak or (much more likely) a load of crap. A deliberate leak makes much more sense on a strategically targeted date, like on the eve of a 5D4 or D820/D900 announcement.

Also, I'm still putting my chips on an A9 (or other 'pro' rig) to be massive -- huge grip, intergral vertical grip, etc. At this price point and for those users, they're kidding no one with a 'smaller/lighter' rig. Those folks need a stout grip for that heavy fast glass, and an integral grip would do wonders for battery life.

- A


----------

